# Unable to clone interface



## freezr (May 25, 2022)

Hi guys,

I am following this Bastille tutorial to create a jail however I am not able to create the cloned interface as described in there:


```
doas sysrc cloned_interface+=lo1
cloned_interface:  -> lo1
doas sysrc ifconfig_lo1_name="bastille0"
ifconfig_lo1_name:  -> bastille0
doas service netif cloneup
doas sysrc bastille_enable="YES"
bastille_enable:  -> YES
doas service bastille start
Starting Bastille Jail: ALL
Error: bastille0 interface does not exist.
```

And as a matter of fact:


```
ifconfig
vtnet0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=4c00ba<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE,TXCSUM_IPV6>
    ether 56:00:03:ff:ee:36
    inet 144.202.11.49 netmask 0xfffffe00 broadcast 144.202.11.255
    media: Ethernet autoselect (10Gbase-T <full-duplex>)
    status: active
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
    options=680003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,LINKSTATE,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
    groups: lo
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

What am I doing wrong? 

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2022)

It's `cloned_interfaces` (you have a missing 's' at the end).


----------



## freezr (May 25, 2022)

SirDice said:


> It's `cloned_interfaces` (you have a missing 's' at the end).



Oh boy...


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2022)

Whenever something doesn't work as expected check the spelling, I regularly make similar typos


----------

